
Ask HN: Is this industry stuck in a bugtracker? - antoineMoPa
I&#x27;m not against using Jira, but I feel like using it too much leave too little space for taking responsibility and getting things done in general (ex.: «There is no Jira task, so it&#x27;s not my job»). Creating a Jira task for every small incremental improvement is a PITA. Work outside of Jira is where we get most NEW things created, because we are not trapped in Jira bureaucracy. In the long term, out-of-jira work can bring more value than fixing bugs and closing tasks. The act of measuring work slows it down drastically from my experience.<p>While you close 100 small bugs per day and feel productive, another business can appear with a new vision&#x2F;approach and make a better overall solution. Jira makes you reach local maxima. Vision and priorities bring you to the global maximum.<p>There could be a tool or method to pass down priorities and goals instead of tasks to developers. Developers with goals accomplish things towards this goal.<p>Have we become the slaves of a big bugtracker?
Does your company work 100% of the time in Jira or a smaller percentage?
======
mdoar
Jira is pretty flexible, so it could be used for priorities and goals as well
as bug tracking

